# 17th Annual wine Classic Greater KC Cellarmasters



## salcoco (Dec 5, 2015)

The Wine Classic competition for the Greater Kansas City Cellarmasters will be held Jan 29-30,2016.

Entries are due Jan 4-16, 2016. Entries are $10 and labels are $1.

Standard complement of medal awards plus prizes from our sponsors.

Judging sheets are returned with scores and comments. A great chance to see how great you wine can be.

attachment has detail of classes and entry forms.

good luck. 

View attachment 2016 wine classic packet.pdf


----------



## Rodnboro (Dec 8, 2015)

I'm planning on entering 2 or 3 of mine.


----------



## abefroman (Dec 14, 2015)

Can I enter a kit wine?


----------



## Boatboy24 (Dec 14, 2015)

abefroman said:


> Can I enter a kit wine?



If I'm not mistaken, kits and non-kits are judged together.


----------



## Stressbaby (Dec 15, 2015)

I have a couple set aside as well for this one.


----------



## salcoco (Dec 15, 2015)

kit wines are allowed. and yes they are judged together. historically a kit wine has won Best of Show.


----------



## 4score (Dec 15, 2015)

How many typically enter this event?

OK for out-of-state entries?


----------



## barbiek (Dec 15, 2015)

Would love to attend this but I'm not driving 1/2 day to get there! Not sure if I'll enter this year or next


----------



## salcoco (Dec 16, 2015)

We have anywhere from 170-200 entries per year. Out of state entries are especially welcome. we have had some from all over the US.


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 16, 2015)

You really should at least have a tick box for that on the entry form IMHO.

Cellarmasters LA does it that way.



salcoco said:


> kit wines are allowed. and yes they are judged together. historically a kit wine has won Best of Show.


----------



## salcoco (Dec 16, 2015)

Since we judge all wines together without distinction kit or other wise, their is no need to provide this information on the entry form.


----------



## jayhkr (Dec 17, 2015)

Hey Sal, thank you for the PM regarding this event! As much as I would LOVE to enter it, I'm so green at this hobby it wouldn't be anything I would be proud to submit. HOWEVER, if this will be like a regular "wine festival" I would very much be interested in attending as a spectator!


----------



## salcoco (Jan 5, 2016)

Entries are now being accepted for this competition through Jan 16, 2016.


----------



## Rodnboro (Jan 5, 2016)

salcoco said:


> Entries are now being accepted for this competition through Jan 16, 2016.




I have 2 on the way. [emoji106]


----------



## ceeaton (Jan 5, 2016)

salcoco said:


> Entries are now being accepted for this competition through Jan 16, 2016.



The pdf you posted in your first entry has $8 as the entry fee and having to be received by January 10th?

Is it $8 or $10 and is it the 10th or the 16th?

Thanks,


----------



## salcoco (Jan 6, 2016)

Sorry my pdf conversion got things messed up. the entry fee is $10 and entries have until the 16th.


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 6, 2016)

The latest version on the KC Cellarmaster's website still says entries need to be received by the 10th. I would contact Jerry Judson [email protected] directly to see if it is indeed the 16th. The comp is not until the end of the January. I sent a few out on Monday.


----------



## barbiek (Jan 6, 2016)

Is any bottle type/color acceptable? Just as long as it 750 mil?
Thank you


----------



## Stressbaby (Jan 6, 2016)

ibglowin said:


> The latest version on the KC Cellarmaster's website still says entries need to be received by the 10th. I would contact Jerry Judson [email protected] directly to see if it is indeed the 16th. The comp is not until the end of the January. I sent a few out on Monday.



What I see on the website says the 16th. But the packet says the 10th. So there is conflicting information here.

Hopefully it is the 16th because I'm sending out mine this Saturday the 9th.

Sal please clarify. If the deadline is indeed the 10th, then 1) that is a pretty narrow 6 day shipping window and 2) I'll save myself the trouble.


----------



## salcoco (Jan 7, 2016)

as noted above the entry deadline is the 16th. sorry about the mixup.

Any type color bottle is acceptable. it must however not be distinctive as this is to be a blind tasting. the bottle shape may identify the winemaker. standard 750ml or two 375ml bottles are acceptable.


----------



## Stressbaby (Jan 12, 2016)

Sent mine yesterday.


----------



## Amanda660 (Jan 13, 2016)

Sent 2 out today  Excited to get feedback.


----------



## Rodnboro (Jan 31, 2016)

Have the results been posted anywhere yet?


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 31, 2016)

No, next week sometime is what I hear.


----------



## salcoco (Feb 1, 2016)

*Results of 17th Annual Greater KC Wine Classic*

Attached are the results of the prizes awarded to participants of the wine classic. Individual medals and judges sheets will be forth coming in the mail. As stated we had 173 entries, 145 medals awarded, 8-Gold, 67 Silver and 70 Bronze.
Thanks to all who entered and to all sponsors who participated.

Hope to see you next year. 

View attachment 2016 Wine Classic Prizes.pdf


----------



## salcoco (Feb 1, 2016)

look for separate post on result of prize winners. individual medals and sheets will be sent this week.


----------



## Stressbaby (Feb 1, 2016)

Not normally one for emojis but I got a first place!

I see Bernard Smith did too!

Thanks to the KC Cellarmasters for hosting the competition.


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 1, 2016)

Threads merged.

The Medal Results have been posted!


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 1, 2016)

I snagged on of those elusive Golds and a few others to boot!


----------



## barbiek (Feb 1, 2016)

Congrats to all!


----------



## TXWineDuo (Feb 1, 2016)

Great job y'all!!!


----------



## Amanda660 (Feb 1, 2016)

Two silvers. I'm crazy happy!!!!!


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 2, 2016)

6 for 6 once again! 1 Gold, 1 Silver and 4 Bronze. Both my 2013's did the best. It will be interesting to read the comments and see the scores.


----------



## salcoco (Feb 2, 2016)

The individual medal results are now posted on our web site www.cellarmasters.org. Pictures of the classic are also posted on our Facebook page.


----------



## Stressbaby (Feb 2, 2016)

I got one silver, two bronze out of 4. I will no doubt learn something from the comments, because the one I thought would score the best evidently scored the worst!


----------



## Rodnboro (Feb 2, 2016)

2 for 2! A silver and a bronze


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 2, 2016)

At the last minute I sent in both my 2013 blends just to get a benchmark of sorts thinking they wouldn't be really good until next year. They both outscored my 2012's and my 2011's which I know are showing better right now. You can never tell what the judges are going to think or score a wine!


----------



## jemiller59 (Feb 2, 2016)

We got 3 silvers on our 3 entries. This was our first contest. Hubby is very happy.


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 5, 2016)

The hardware showed up today!


----------



## BernardSmith (Feb 8, 2016)

I entered a gruit mead and just discovered that I earned the one medal that was awarded for meads.


----------

